
Richard Stallman Explains Everything [video] - ulisesrmzroche
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUibaPTXSHk
======
_-david-_
I thought Stallman didn't like his videos on Youtube?

~~~
ulisesrmzroche
The content belongs to Pakman. Its a progressive political show. I'm not sure
what the backstory is, I don't think it was even announced. People are digging
it though.

~~~
_-david-_
I know it doesn't belong to Stallman. I thought I remembered reading before
that Stallman doesn't like videos with him in them on Youtube due to some kind
of patents on the codecs or something like that.

This is the only source I could find though. Not sure if its accurate:
[http://www.masternewmedia.org/news/2007/02/08/no_more_stallm...](http://www.masternewmedia.org/news/2007/02/08/no_more_stallman_on_youtube.htm)

